# **Unitronic Black Friday Sale** | NOV 19-30 |



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*

NOVEMBER 19[SUP]th[/SUP] TO NOVEMBER 30[SUP]th[/SUP], 2018

*
*SAVE 10% OR $100 OFF NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE**​

*SAVE UP TO 40% ON UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE HARDWARE*​

​​
*OR SHOP BY CATEGORY*​

​
​
​
​
*
SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*​






*_10% or $100 OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ !
The Black Friday Sale is not available in Australia and New Zealand.


----------

